# ..........



## Claymore (21 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (21 Nov 2016)

I made one ages ago from a couple of old sanding belts, works perfectly. I used an arbour from a cheapo Lidl polishing set, LH thread so it doesn't come undone.

It's also worn down a bit now so I need to make another.


(... and both your links are to the emery cloth)


----------



## Claymore (21 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## tony (3 Dec 2016)

Hi Claymore , do you use the full 10m roll to make one mop , thanks Tony


----------



## Claymore (3 Dec 2016)

........


----------



## tony (3 Dec 2016)

Thanks Brian


----------

